# MARSOC Questions



## Drangster (Apr 3, 2017)

I just recently had a discussion regarding Reserve Recon, but now I have some questions for (obviously active duty) MARSOC. This is just another option in terms of what I'd like to do when me and the fiancée finally plan our lives out.

About a year or two ago I was preparing to go to MARSOC A&S when they were accepting Reservists to join MARSOC. I decided not to due to my fiancée and me not wanting to hinder her future nursing career in any way. I bring up all my ideas to her about possibly going active duty and she says she's fully supportive of it, just obviously wishes I wouldn't have to be gone all the time.

I understand I'm asking these questions for MARSOC, and that Special Operations teams are gone a good bit due to schools and deployments.

My question is: What is the family life like? I'm getting married in July and my fiancée graduates nursing school in August of 2018. After she's graduated and I'm a Corporal, I may try for MARSOC if they start taking Reservists again, which I was told they more than likely will be if they aren't already. If I go to A&S and if I get selected, what is the process of going to the schools directly after A&S and then ITC? Is there time off between each school? Would I go back home in the off time or would I already have a duty station that I'd go to?

If I make it past the pipeline and I get stationed permanently, how often does MARSOC typically deploy and how often are they at various schools? Would it be a realistic wish of mine to want to be in MARSOC but not be away from my family most of the time?

Again, I understand it's active duty Special Operations, so I know I'll deploy on an active duty schedule and I can't expect to always be home, I just don't want to jump into this if I know I will hardly ever be home.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2017)

You will go where you are sent.  You will train as you are ordered.  You will have an obligation to your team, the Corps and the citizens of this country, you will need a strong wife to overcome any strain this puts on a marriage.  At this time, based on your input, I would suggest you put your dream of MARSOC or Recon on hold, either one will cause you to emotionally implode, or ruin your upcoming marriage.

This sounds rough, but it's the truth.  You have to weigh your responsibilities, needs and wants... and something has to give.


----------



## Drangster (Apr 3, 2017)

x SF med said:


> You will go where you are sent.  You will train as you are ordered.  You will have an obligation to your team, the Corps and the citizens of this country, you will need a strong wife to overcome any strain this puts on a marriage.  At this time, based on your input, I would suggest you put your dream of MARSOC or Recon on hold, either one will cause you to emotionally implode, or ruin your upcoming marriage.
> 
> This sounds rough, but it's the truth.  You have to weigh your responsibilities, needs and wants... and something has to give.



Yeah I understand completely. If I do it there's a chance that the marriage will go to shit, but if I don't do it then I will go the rest of my life wondering if I would've made it. In my current position, a MIMMS clerk in the Reserves, I feel like I'm not doing shit in the Marine Corps. I signed up to be a Marine and I'm just not content with where I'm at now. I want to reenlist because I wouldn't feel like I made the most out of my time in the Corps.

If I go, there's a chance my marriage will fail, even though she told me that she'll be happy with whatever we do.

If I don't go, our marriage will almost definitely work, but I'll stay in the Reserves (law enforcement full time) and wonder what would have happened if I went active duty. I'd also feel like complete shit if this country went to war and I had no part in it.

Man, I hate that I rant like this on this forum, but it's just a lot to think about and this forum is my only opportunity to actually talk to people knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 3, 2017)

There is a reason that 1st Force Recon Company was known as 1st Forced Divorce Recon Company. Every active duty SOF unit is gone more than home. Training takes you away from home almost as much as deploying does. A lot of training is done off site, or in the field, and there are a lot of schools to go to. I'm sure one of the CSOs will chime in here but they are usually busy with their day jobs.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2017)

If she is the right one, your marriage will survive. I saw my wife for a "total" of about nine months out of my first two years of marriage. Those nine months were in bits and pieces. We survived. It's all about commitment of both of your parts. If she says that she is willing...she has to mean it, commit to it, and follow it through wholeheartedly. Grownup games require grownup commitments. It's not child's play.

Discuss it...and have a true heart-to-heart about it. Then when you come to a consensus, have another heart-to-heart until the both of you KNOW that's what you want.


----------



## Drangster (Apr 3, 2017)

I know y'all are right. Just after reading my posts I know that it's in mine and my fiancée's best interest to just stick with the Reserves and try for Reserve Recon or Scout Sniper. There are more ways to serve than going active duty SpecOps. I guess I have too much time to think about it while sitting here at drill doing nothing. I'm sure in the long run I'll be best off on a SWAT Team and in the Reserves for Recon or Scout Sniper. That way, during peace time I'll be serving domestically, and if shit hits the fan, I'll be able to serve overseas


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2017)

Drangster said:


> I know y'all are right. Just after reading my posts I know that it's in mine and my fiancée's best interest to just stick with the Reserves and try for Reserve Recon or Scout Sniper. There are more ways to serve than going active duty SpecOps. I guess I have too much time to think about it while sitting here at drill doing nothing. I'm sure in the long run I'll be best off on a SWAT Team and in the Reserves for Recon or Scout Sniper. That way, during peace time I'll be serving domestically, and if shit hits the fan, I'll be able to serve overseas



No harm no foul...there is no right or wrong in your scenario. Do what you feel called to do at this time. Both are honorable callings that need to be filled by honorable men!


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2017)

Separation strengthens the bond or accelerates the breakup.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 4, 2017)

Drangster said:


> I know y'all are right. Just after reading my posts I know that it's in mine and my fiancée's best interest to just stick with the Reserves and try for Reserve Recon or Scout Sniper. There are more ways to serve than going active duty SpecOps. I guess I have too much time to think about it while sitting here at drill doing nothing. I'm sure in the long run I'll be best off on a SWAT Team and in the Reserves for Recon or Scout Sniper. That way, during peace time I'll be serving domestically, and if shit hits the fan, I'll be able to serve overseas




Active duty _anything_ is hard on family life. A commitment to special operations in particular is a calling above and beyond any personal circumstances. Period. I think you're starting to realize AD is just not an option. I wish you well, brother. And I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 9, 2017)

Drangster said:


> My question is: What is the family life like?



Being married in SOF isn't a new concept: people have made their marriages work in the community, and some haven't. Teams are usually good at throwing together team functions, bringing their girlfriends/wives in, and building that support network for when you are away. Typically for relationships that I've seen not work, the job was just a tipping point, not the originating factor.



> If I make it past the pipeline and I get stationed permanently, how often does MARSOC typically deploy and how often are they at various schools? Would it be a realistic wish of mine to want to be in MARSOC but not be away from my family most of the time?




Once on a team you do a 6 month individual schools phase, then you lead into the unit training phase/deployment workup which can get hectic, then you deploy and repeat it all again. After about 3 rotations of that you go to the school house/recruiting/etc for 3 years for downtime, then return to the teams.

Not realistic. I guess it depends on what you consider away time. There will be times where there's gray space in the workup where nothing is going on because it's between travel/training exercises/etc, and Team Chief will cut everyone off early to go spend time with family. Then there'll be days where you're just in 19 hours hard in the paint for 3 weeks and no weekends. If you can't make the team a priority, just remember that you're not irreplaceable. There's always someone waiting to take your spot. New CSO's graduate ITC every year, people finish their tours at the school house and are waiting to get back on a team, injured guys who heal up and are ready to get back into the fight, etc.


----------

